# Sog



## steve55 (Nov 21, 2012)

ok Im doing my first SOG grow. what size pots should I use?:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 21, 2012)

depends the size of the room....


----------



## steve55 (Nov 21, 2012)

small closet bout 22 inches deep by 39 inches wide by six foot high


----------



## DrFever (Aug 14, 2013)

Steve IMO i would steer away from a sog   but look into scrog  where you can make one plant into looking like 100  sorry you just don;t got the room  for a SOG  and when they got bigger  you would run out of room here a SOG  80 plant grow lol   and trust me even that was a night mare to water as they  grew


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Aug 14, 2013)

i agree with the good Dr. imo sea of green is strictly for maximizing output in a large scale grow


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 17, 2013)

Do you mean in a small scale grow shortbus?  Sog can increase yeild in any scale grow if you have the time to tend each plant, yet there are smarter ways to water than one might think in this case.

You can sog any space, but you have not asked the right questions for an answer.

Does he want one strain or Variety for med reasons? Is he limited on time?  Do numbers matter? Would he (being a new grower) be able to run a screen and do it right if he did have the time to veg forever and keep the plant healthy to finish? If not it would be a waste...

Depends on your situation brother, get back to us and fill us in.


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 13, 2013)

well i grew in a 3x3x6.5 box and i could get 6 2 gal grow bags iinto the box or 8 one gal grow bags or 16 64 oz cups . take a look at the 64 oz cuo grow you can do alot with lil


----------



## lindseyj (Dec 23, 2013)

If your growing space is limited, use SOG method. Use light efficiently. This SOG method saves you money on buying seeds and can ensure the quality and gender of the young plants.


----------



## DrFever (Mar 7, 2014)

How can you say it saves you money  more plants = more cost in soil , food  and time i have done lots of SOG grows and not talking 20 - 30 plants either lol ,, its not a good way to utilize  a grow  like many think  first off your really only growing  for top bud  so to think  your going to gain more  is so FALSE its not even funny  most sog grows  you only harvest  top 1/4 of plant  instead of  all of plant  so again  big loss  ALSO  if a plant gets  sick by disease   being its so cramped in there   all plants have a good chance  of getting it before you would notice it  trust me i have seen grows   get totally destroyed   by the time  they saw mites  it was to late ...

I always thought  more plants would be bigger  yields  and its NOT true VEG times , light power  dictate yields   utilizing  the light , training a plant   to get not just one top.. but many  is  KEY to a huge harvest    that  i why so many top a plant  to get 2 - 6 main colas  well imagine a plant with 20+ main colas at a light source  ???  that is the key   and thats is why  i went away from SOGS  and striclty  do  SCROGS  4 plants per 1000 watt  and getting  3.5 pounds DRY from 5 plants  vegged 5 weeks from a clone    massive  training and pruning


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 7, 2014)

:yeahthat:

I agree with Dr. Fever here.  More plants does not mean more yield.  In a space 22 x 39 closet, you could set up an outstanding scrog.


----------



## bwanabud (Mar 7, 2014)

Yep, SCROG the space...it will maximize your yield potential.


----------



## delacruz (Mar 8, 2014)

I did a SOG in a small closet using half gallon cardboard milk cartons and a six bulb t-5 cfl'.  
I had 28 plants and started 12/12 lighting as soon as they were rooted well. They were about 5 inches tall. In 60 days I had 28 colas, dried weight 7 ounces. I imagine I could have produced more but was very happy with the results especially using such a small amount of power.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 8, 2014)

It can certainly be done on a smaller scale as you did and get nice results. It really depends totally on what you want to accomplish. I usually get around 20oz dry from doing 4 plants in scrog in a 4x4 tent. But that is using 2 600w HPS lights, carbon filter, exhaust fan and oscillating fans.


----------

